# tt roll cage, now how can i get this ins the us??



## Vdub 2.0 (Jan 8, 2008)

*tt roll cage, now how can i get this in the us??*

ok i have been looking for a small roll cage for my TT and creeping through UK ebay i found one but its not shipping to the US it would be crazy expensive, any idea where i can get something similar to this for a reasonable price? http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Audi-TT-...b0cb6


----------



## A4 1.8 Turbo (Feb 28, 2005)

*Re: tt roll cage, now how can i get this in the us?? (Vdub 2.0)*

you could have mitch piper of piper motorsports make ya one. If you doing it just for the simple fact of having one and not building it to any scca or other sanction's specs it wouldn't be expensive at all. 
http://www.pipermotorsport.com...s.asp 
here's the link to his roll cage page. 


_Modified by A4 1.8 Turbo at 4:27 PM 2/24/2010_


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: tt roll cage, now how can i get this in the us?? (Vdub 2.0)*

Why do you want a cage on a street car? Sure it'll increase the stiffness, but it IS NOT safer - have you ever seen a watermelon get hit with a baseball bat? Unless you're rocking a helmet to Dominick's don't get a cage, just do this instead







and save yourself the money


----------



## sims159915 (Jan 24, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## ManOfManyGTs (Dec 11, 2007)

*Re: tt roll cage, now how can i get this in the us?? (l88m22vette)*

You don't think that a simple rear roll cage like the one pictured would be safe on the street? I figure since everything is behind the front seats you would be OK. What about if you got decent seats? Just throwing it out there.


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: tt roll cage, now how can i get this in the us?? (ManOfManyGTs)*

I assumed you were putting it into a flat-stock interior. If you really look at the coupe's roof, its pretty much your head, 1'+ of space, then the rear window, that's not safe unless you put the cage hoop across the window. If you remove your rear seat cushion you'll see bolted-on stiffening braces on either side, and all-in-all the TT is a very safe and solid car...this is all obviously just my opinion, I just hate unsafe stuff done to street cars


----------



## exboy99 (May 14, 2002)

*Re: tt roll cage, now how can i get this in the us?? (l88m22vette)*

that cage will kill you if you are not wearing a helmet OR harnessed into the seat....


----------



## ManOfManyGTs (Dec 11, 2007)

*Re: tt roll cage, now how can i get this in the us?? (exboy99)*

SOOOO... That cage + Corbeau FX1 Pro seats + Corbeau 3 inch 5 point harness = safe for street?
Hint, this is the set up that I'm looking to do one day. Just wonder if I should go with just a harness bar instead.


----------



## A4 1.8 Turbo (Feb 28, 2005)

*Re: tt roll cage, now how can i get this in the us?? (ManOfManyGTs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ManOfManyGTs* »_SOOOO... That cage + Corbeau FX1 Pro seats + Corbeau 3 inch 5 point harness + HANNS device + Window Air vent ducting+Removable Mesh Window + Full Face Helmet = safe for street


Fixxed. sorry I had to. 


_Modified by A4 1.8 Turbo at 12:31 PM 2/25/2010_


----------



## TTracing (Mar 20, 2008)

*Re: tt roll cage, now how can i get this in the us?? (Vdub 2.0)*

Very good idea,Vdub...
I got mine at StableEnergies.com ,paid about $700 ,4 years ago...They went up a bit...
I do track days and it's a good protection (just in case),stiffen the car and is easy to install.
I got pics somewhere.


----------



## audiguy01 (Aug 12, 2008)

*Re: tt roll cage, now how can i get this in the us?? (TTracing)*

This is what I have and it uses factory mounting points.
4 point roll bar


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

*Re: tt roll cage, now how can i get this in the us?? (A4 1.8 Turbo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *A4 1.8 Turbo* »_
Fixxed. sorry I had to. 

add a helmet


----------



## A4 1.8 Turbo (Feb 28, 2005)

*Re: tt roll cage, now how can i get this in the us?? (speed51133!)*


_Quote, originally posted by *speed51133!* »_
add a helmet

done


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

*Re: tt roll cage, now how can i get this in the us?? (A4 1.8 Turbo)*

ok, do if your willing to do all that, rock the car in the suburbs!
idk if the window net is really necessary though...but everything else, YES. make sure the harness is a cam lock and you have a device to cut the straps in a hurry within arms reach.


----------



## A4 1.8 Turbo (Feb 28, 2005)

*Re: tt roll cage, now how can i get this in the us?? (speed51133!)*


_Quote, originally posted by *speed51133!* »_ok, do if your willing to do all that, rock the car in the suburbs!
idk if the window net is really necessary though...but everything else, YES. make sure the harness is a cam lock and you have a device to cut the straps in a hurry within arms reach.

fire supression, cam-lock quick release, emergency battery/ ignition cut-off switch (which btw has to be within 4 inches of the drivers side window and clearly labeled) 
I've prepped a few track cars, lol
But in all seriousness, you would be fine with a simple hoot and cross brace for the road. dont worry about a thing. I was just getting carried away. lol.


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

*Re: tt roll cage, now how can i get this in the us?? (A4 1.8 Turbo)*

but just think of a situation where you are in a crash. an EMT or a good Samaritan, has to be able to get your unconscious body out quickly. Stuff like this is all taken into account when designing a car. its NOT into account when putting tack parts into a street car. Keep in mind track crews are experienced with this stuff, and know how to operate and handle it. An EMT or fireman may have a hell of a time trying to get you out of a burning car with a harness on.....
i know it seems like a stupid scenario, but its real, and should be at least thought about.


_Modified by speed51133! at 6:41 AM 2-26-2010_


----------



## FOXRCNG11 (Oct 30, 2006)

when a car is in an accident it is made to crumble in certain areas... aside from racking your brain on a metal bar, you change the way the car folds when it is hit... very unsafe dude


----------



## A4 1.8 Turbo (Feb 28, 2005)

*Re: (FOXRCNG11)*

I dont think a simple hoop with braces that anchor to your rear seat stays would really change the dynamics of an accident too much. Its not like a 12pt floor welded cage with x braces on the doors and crap.


----------

